
U.S., U.K. sign deal to access data from tech companies like Facebook and Google - rahuldottech
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/u-s-u-k-sign-deal-access-data-tech-companies-n1062361
======
alexfromapex
Do they need a warrant in the U.S. to do this? I think we already have several
precedents that show this type of info is abused even when it is designated
only for a particular purpose.

